# Start der Anglerboard-Auktion



## Dok (1. Juni 2004)

Nun ist es soweit, aber sofort startet die angekündigte Auktion.
Artikel Versteigern kann jeder, bitte AGB`s beachten!
Es werden z.Z. keine Gebühren für das einfache einstellen erhoben, ebenso werden keine Verkaufprovisionen berechnet!
Es werden nur die Gebühren für die Sonderleistungen erhoben. Darunter fallen zusätzliche Bilder auf unseren Server ablegen, sowie Hervorhebungen wie Fettschrift oder Topaktion. Die geschieht um zu verhindern das alle Auktionen mit diesen Merkmalen eingestellt werden.

 Viel Spaß wüscht das Team von MLIT/Anglerboard.de

Zur Auktion


----------



## wildbootsman (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Start der Anglerboard-Auktion*

Na dann mal "happy bieten"

Wildi


----------



## Jirko (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Start der Anglerboard-Auktion*

hut ab martin! wenn´s wirklich so läuft, wie du dir das so vorstellst (was ich dir von ganzem herzen wünsche), dann ist deine auktionsplattform eine phantastische bereicherung des anglerboards. einfach toll – bin schwerst beeindruckt #6 #h


----------



## Laksos (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Start der Anglerboard-Auktion*

Hi Dok,

ich hab' mich mal dran gemacht, mit 2 meiner Angelvideo-DVDs die ersten beiden echten Auktionen in die AB-Auktion zu stellen!    :m 

mal sehen, ob's zumindest softwaretechnisch auch wie vorgesehen funktioniert, aber ich denke schon; da bin aufgrund unser aller bisherigen Erfahrungen mit deinen Fähigkeiten zuversichtlich in deine Software-Doc-torarbeit!   

Einen Vorschlag hab' ich aber noch: 

Offensichtlich als "Anklickpunkt" zu sehen ist die Auktion ja direkt erstmal nur über die AB-Startseite ganz vorne. - 
Vielleicht wäre es ganz gut, wenn man der AB-Auktion auch auf der Foren-Startseite im grün überschrifteten Bereich "Anglerboard-News" (neben "AB-News", "Anglerboard-Magazin" und "Gewinnspiele/Preisausschreiben") einen vierten, eigenen festen Forentitel spendieren würde?

Dann würden sicher viele Boardies mehr, die hauptsächlich mit der Forenhauptseite arbeiten, zusätzlich von der AB-Auktion überhaupt Kenntnis nehmen!


----------



## Matzinger (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Start der Anglerboard-Auktion*

Unglaublich was dieses Forum so bietet. Hut ab und Mütze auf.

Hoffe mal, daß ebay Dir irgendwann das Auktionsforum abkauft. Sind ja schon einige Leute durch Ihre Verkäufe Multimillionäre geworden...!


----------



## leguan8 (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Start der Anglerboard-Auktion*

klasse martin. das sieht sehr gut aus.


----------



## Rotauge (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Start der Anglerboard-Auktion*

Sieht wirklich gut aus. Jetzt müssen nur noch Artikel reingestellt werden.

Ich vermisse noch die Rubrik Bücher.


----------



## petipet (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Start der Anglerboard-Auktion*

Hi Dok,#r 

Klasse! Ich glaube, die Anglerboard-Auktion wird ein Erfolg.

Gruß...Peter#h


----------



## Laksos (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Start der Anglerboard-Auktion*

Mann, Jungs,

stellt mal 'n paar Sachen ein, Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft!  :m 

Laßt die Auktion nicht so leichtfertig wieder im Daten-Nirwana verschwinden, nur mit Leben gefüllt (Angeboten) kann die AB-Auktion, womit sich Dok So 'ne Mühe gemacht hat, überleben!


----------



## Ossipeter (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Start der Anglerboard-Auktion*

ich schau mal in der Garage nach, da ist bestimmt einiges drin )


----------



## kanalbulle (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Start der Anglerboard-Auktion*

Super Idee und toll gemacht #r 
Top wäre ja, wenn die Sponsoren/Händler mal einen GROßEN Anfang machen und ein paar brauchbare Sachen einstellen.
Da würden doch glatt alle #v machen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Start der Anglerboard-Auktion*

Ich stelle morgen auch einen Artikel ein. Auch wenn es nichts damit zu tun hat möchte ich doch meine Endstufe verkaufen. Mein Auto ist einfach zu klein geworden.


----------



## Fischdieb48 (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Start der Anglerboard-Auktion*

Finde dies zwar eine gute Idee #t , aber vermutlich wird es Probleme bei Reklamationen geben, sofern ein Anbieter "Schrott"  #q  anbietet ?


----------



## Dok (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Start der Anglerboard-Auktion*

So ich habe jetzt mal eine Auktionsübersicht oben auf die AB-Index und Unten auf dem Board bei den Terminen eingebaut. So ist es einfacher die Übersicht zu behalten!

Ich hoffe das es euch zusagt und der Service angenommen wird.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ein paar unserer Werbepartner den Anfang machen würde! 

Natürlich sollen alle Ihre Artikel einstellen!


----------



## FischDose (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Start der Anglerboard-Auktion*

So
getz hab ich was ersteigert und will unserm Holger ne gute Bewertung zukommen lassen.
Aber wo?
Bin ich blind? oder wie oder  ist das nicht vorgesehen?
Rolf


----------



## Dok (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Start der Anglerboard-Auktion*

In deinem Profil bei den Bewertungen!


----------



## FischDose (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Start der Anglerboard-Auktion*

Na da soll der DAU auch erst mal kommen  
Danke


----------



## FischDose (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Start der Anglerboard-Auktion*

Oh menno
Da war ich zu dösig das Mausrad bis ans Ende zu drehen #q
fürn inschinör war dat zu schwör #q #q
ich gehe in die Ecke und schäm mich.
Rolf


----------

